# swaping xbox gametag and gold to new xbox.



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

last night i bought 12 months xbox live gold for my xbox andn not long after that i thought about getting a new xbox slim with the 250gb hard drive which is loads better than my basic arcade with a 20gb hard drive on it .

but what i wanna ask is it possible to swap gametag and gold membership to the new xbox ?

thanks.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, on the new xbox when you connect it to the internet you should get option create new or connect existing, then it should download all your details etc

https://support.xbox.com/support/en...ntroamingandrecovery/recoveryourgamertag.aspx

Have a look at that link


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

i think i need a cable to plug into the hard drive to the new xbox to tranfer .

where do i get one ?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

You really don't, just log onto your live account on the new machine.

The lead is for transfering saved games and stuff like that


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Hou said:


> You really don't, just log onto your live account on the new machine.
> 
> The lead is for transfering saved games and stuff like that


so i can recover my gametag and remaining gold membership just by loging onto xbox ?

so does this cancel it on the old xbox after i do it on the new one then ?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

you do need a cable, just pop into game and they will point you in the right direction...after you have done what you need to just take it back to them and trade it in 

Edit: thats if you want all your saved game data also, if you just want your gamertag then you can just recover it.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

after thinking im not sure if i will be able to do this as i have lost my hotmail email password .

is there a way of recovering this ?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

what I did to transfer save games etc was to copy & paste them onto a memory USB pen rather than the faff with the HDD transfer cable

games can be installed again


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

ST3V3O said:


> after thinking im not sure if i will be able to do this as i have lost my hotmail email password .
> 
> is there a way of recovering this ?


Go to hotmail, in there you can press lost password. Then it will ask you security questions.

Just transferred my ps3 to a new one. Took 4hours and 9 hours to restore


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I did the transfer from my old Xobx to the shiny one using a USB flash drive the same as what buckas said earlier

Works really well and means you don't have to get a transfer cable


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

IanG said:


> I did the transfer from my old Xobx to the shiny one using a USB flash drive the same as what buckas said earlier
> 
> Works really well and means you don't have to get a transfer cable


i know that now thanks 

but i have forgot everything for hotmail so what do i do i dont have security questions.


----------

